# PER MOLTIMODI



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

*MI DICI CHE CAZZO VUOI TU DALLA MIA VITA?*
































Devono essere gli antibiotici mischiati al rum e alla canna che mi son fatta sta' mattina a colazione...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *MI DICI CHE CAZZO VUOI TU DALLA MIA VITA?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























In una parola...niente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















p.s.: cambia pusher o cambia medico


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In una parola...niente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo di dover cambiare medico in effetti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi come niente? Manco un litigio cosi' per simpatia? Mi spezzi il cuore


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo di dover cambiare medico in effetti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ora dici così...facile...però potevi dirlo anche prima!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ora dici così...facile...però potevi dirlo anche prima!!!!


Ma che cosa vuoi? 

Dissi l'altra sera per telefono a Miciolidia che non ti avrei incontrato... sparisci e smettila di mandarmi mp!!!!






VERGOGNATI!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che cosa vuoi?
> 
> Dissi l'altra sera per telefono a Miciolidia che non ti avrei incontrato... sparisci e smettila di mandarmi mp!!!!
> 
> ...


Si ma micia a me ha raccontato tutta un'altra storia! E sinceramente andare a dire a lei *ed ad altri nick* i cazzi miei, lo trovo davvero disgustoso...occhio a non allargarti troppo, canide


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma micia a me ha raccontato tutta un'altra storia! E sinceramente andare a dire a lei *ed ad altri nick* i cazzi miei, lo trovo davvero disgustoso...occhio a non allargarti troppo, canide


Allargarmi?... sei tu che vai in giro spedendo la mia foto a tutti i nick!!!

Ma come ti permetti... vedi di non allargarti tu... altrimenti ti sputtano in pubblico!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allargarmi?... sei tu che vai in giro spedendo la mia foto a tutti i nick!!!
> 
> Ma come ti permetti... vedi di non allargarti tu... altrimenti ti sputtano in pubblico!


Le tue foto le ho mandate solo a chi sai tu...perchè tu non avevi il coraggio di mandargliene direttamente e volevi ti vedesse senza sapere che tu sapessi. Abbi almeno il coraggio delle tue azioni. 
Ah tu sputtani? Guarda, se raccontassi un centesimo delle cazzate che so di te qui dentro, scoppierebbe una faida da paura...pece e piume garantite! A catena, iena!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Vi piace il presepe eh?


OK.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma micia a me ha raccontato tutta un'altra storia! E sinceramente andare a dire a lei *ed ad altri nick* i cazzi miei, lo trovo davvero disgustoso...occhio a non allargarti troppo, canide





moltimodi ha detto:


> Le tue foto le ho mandate solo a chi sai tu...perchè tu non avevi il coraggio di mandargliene direttamente e volevi ti vedesse senza sapere che tu sapessi. Abbi almeno il coraggio delle tue azioni.
> Ah tu sputtani? Guarda, se raccontassi un centesimo delle cazzate che so di te qui dentro, scoppierebbe una faida da paura...pece e piume garantite! A catena, iena!


La mia foto avresti dovuto mandarla solo a quel nick... ma siccome io non ti ho fatto tutta la trassa con chi sai tu... ti sei vendicato e hai spedito la mia foto in giro.... Me lo ha detto l'altra sera un amico  in cam...

Guarda non fare il furbo con me... perche' ti faccio pentire di tutte le manfrine che vai facendo in giro... scommetto che se lei sapesse ti staresti un attimino calmo!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia foto avresti dovuto mandarla solo a quel nick... ma siccome io non ti ho fatto tutta la trassa con chi sai tu... ti sei vendicato e* hai spedito la mia foto in giro*.... Me lo ha detto l'altra sera un amico in cam...
> 
> Guarda non fare il furbo con me... perche' ti faccio pentire di tutte le manfrine che vai facendo in giro... scommetto che se lei sapesse ti staresti un attimino calmo!!


La tua foto in giro gira perchè tu vuoi che giri!!! E non farmele girare che è meglio!!!! 

ps: se lei sapesse, tu saresti la prima a saperlo..e tu sai perchè!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La tua foto in giro gira perchè tu vuoi che giri!!! E non farmele girare che è meglio!!!!
> 
> ps: se lei sapesse, tu saresti la prima a saperlo..e tu sai perchè!


Se lei sapesse stai tranquillo che tu non ti faresti piu' vedere in giro su questo forum!!!

E lo sai che io so.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

*DLIN DLON*

ABBIAMO TRASMESSO:

_*CRONACA DI UNA MORTE ANNUNCIATA*_


-FINE 1^ PARTE-​


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma micia a me ha raccontato tutta un'altra storia! E sinceramente andare a dire a lei *ed ad altri nick* i cazzi miei, lo trovo davvero disgustoso...occhio a non allargarti troppo, canide


 
bugiardo di un cafone, come osi dire queste cazzate in pubblico?


cosa ti avrei detto di diverso?

Se hai il coraggio di quello che scrivi, e fallo subito - 16 sec. -di a tutti cosa ti ho scritto per email e cosa ti ho detto quando ci siamo rivoltati su quel tappeto!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se lei sapesse stai tranquillo che tu non ti faresti piu' vedere in giro su questo forum!!!
> 
> E lo sai che io so.


Se lei sapesse quel che tu sai, tu non ti faresti più vedere in giro...ma non sul forum, ovunque! 
Io lo so, ma lei non lo sa. Ed è molto meglio per te che non sappia mai.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se lei sapesse quel che tu sai, tu non ti faresti più vedere in giro...ma non sul forum, ovunque!
> Io lo so, ma lei non lo sa. Ed è molto meglio per te che non sappia mai.


cosa?


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bugiardo di un cafone, come osi dire queste cazzate in pubblico?
> 
> 
> cosa ti avrei detto di diverso?
> ...


Quando ci siamo rivoltati su quel tappeto non potevi dirmi proprio niente........e lo sai bene!
Ma, ed è un ma grande come una catasta di spazzatura napoletana, queste cazzate in pubblico sei stata tu e la tua degna amica canide a sputtanarle in giro. Ora, auguratevi che l'interessata non lo venga a sapere.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se lei sapesse quel che tu sai, tu non ti faresti più vedere in giro...ma non sul forum, ovunque!
> Io lo so, ma lei non lo sa. Ed è molto meglio per te che non sappia mai.


Se io lo dicessi a lei caro Moltimodi stai tranquillo che tu perderesti la faccia anche con lui!!!

Cosa credi... io so che lui non sa che noi sappiamo che lei non sa!

Vergognati!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ABBIAMO TRASMESSO:
> 
> _*CRONACA DI UNA MORTE ANNUNCIATA*_
> 
> ...


Tu stai attento sai... cosa credi che loro non mi abbiano inoltrato tutti gli mp che hai scritto a lei?

Ti conviene farti da parte prima che dica a lui che so di lei e dell'altra


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se io lo dicessi a lei caro Moltimodi stai tranquillo che tu perderesti la faccia anche con lui!!!
> 
> Cosa credi... io so che lui non sa che noi sappiamo che lei non sa!
> 
> Vergognati!!!


E secondo te lui dopo cosa ti farebbe??? Dai, sai bene che non ti conviene!!! Dovresti lavorare in piedi per una settimana almeno!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E secondo te lui dopo cosa ti farebbe??? Dai, sai bene che non ti conviene!!! Dovresti lavorare in piedi per una settimana almeno!


Bhe' allora saremmo in due caro... anzi a pensarci bene anche lei non sarebbe sicuramente salve...

Vai vai...


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' allora saremmo in due caro... anzi a pensarci bene anche lei non sarebbe sicuramente salve...
> 
> Vai vai...


Dove?

ps: attenta a quello che dici!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dove?
> 
> ps: attenta a quello che dici!


BASTA NON NE POSSO PIU" DI TE CAPITO??!!!

ORA TI SPUTTANO PUBBLICAMENTE.... FAMMI ANDARE A COPIARE UNA DOZZINA DI PM CHE MI HAI MANDATO BASTARDO!!!!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> BASTA NON NE POSSO PIU" DI TE CAPITO??!!!
> 
> ORA TI SPUTTANO PUBBLICAMENTE.... FAMMI ANDARE A COPIARE UNA DOZZINA DI PM CHE MI HAI MANDATO BASTARDO!!!!


E io mando in giro le foto, le ricevute della trattoria, i perizoma e gli mms zozzi! Egua!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu stai attento sai... cosa credi che loro non mi abbiano inoltrato tutti gli mp che hai scritto a lei?
> 
> Ti conviene farti da parte prima che dica a lui che so di lei e dell'altra


prendi la cornetta in mano, ti devo dire un paio di cose che ti faranno piacere


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> prendi la cornetta in mano, ti devo dire un paio di cose che ti faranno piacere



Sarebbe troppo discreto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Scrivilo qui se hai il coraggio!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2008)

ragazzi nn ce la posso fare con voi....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Troppo forte!
Complimenti!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Troppo forte!
> Complimenti!


Se se, aspetta che si avvicina il ciclo


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se io lo dicessi *a lei* caro Moltimodi stai tranquillo che tu perderesti la faccia anche con lui!!!
> 
> Cosa credi... io so che lui non sa che noi sappiamo che lei non sa!
> 
> Vergognati!!!


 
Non starai mica parlando di me??


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Ué*

io non c'entro 'sta volta... GIURO!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

*ecco*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non starai mica parlando di me??


 
è arrivata coda di paglia


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io non c'entro 'sta volta... GIURO!!!!!!


tu stai a ttenta che ti rivolto come un pedalino


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

Ma allora eravate voi che...Bastarda di una iena!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora eravate *voi* che...Bastarda di una iena!!!!!


VOI a chi??????????????????


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu stai a ttenta che ti rivolto come un pedalino


Fai di me quello che vuoi Micio... sono pronta... Mi sacrifico!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> VOI a chi??????????????????


Voi anche a te


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2008)

ou,ou....basta che mi lasciate fuori da questa storia....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> VOI a chi??????????????????


Voi a TU!

lo sappiamo che hai la tresca con_ quello_, non sei una santarellina come vuoi apparire.

e se provi a negare incomincio a battere i piedi e mi iscrivo con un nik diverso e pubblico tutte le tue email.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*?????????*

Non è che siamo già in clima elettorale e non me ne son o accorta??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Adesso però me lo dite a chi devo rivolgermi se mi viene voglia di farmi tenere la mano....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che siamo già in clima elettorale e non me ne son o accorta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che se è accaduto tutto questo è per colpa tua!

e quando torna Fa, glielo dico.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ou,ou....basta che mi lasciate fuori da questa storia....


 

dipende...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Ma cosa dite?
Io sono dell'opinione che ognuno abbia una propria coscienza e deve render conto di ciò che fa solo a questa.
E poi, io non sono arrabbiata con voi, e a differenza vostra non vi aggredisco.
Mi dispiace che si sia creato questo clima nel forum....























PS: Mi paraculo da sola, ma perchè sono così?????


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> dipende...


Non cominciamo eh .......dipende di qua, dipende di là ma, dove pende davvero nessuno lo sa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma cosa dite?
> Io sono dell'opinione che ognuno abbia una propria coscienza e deve render conto di ciò che fa solo a questa.
> E poi, io non sono arrabbiata con voi, e a differenza vostra non vi aggredisco.
> Mi dispiace che si sia creato questo clima nel forum....
> ...


Giusy ti rispondo con un bellissimo aforisma sulla coscienza:

Aveva la coscienza pulita. Mai usata. ( Stanislaw Jerzy Lec  )

Chiaro, ti pare?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non cominciamo eh .......dipende di qua, dipende di là ma, dove pende davvero nessuno lo sa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si, ma io sono vera! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e tu sei finta 

	
	
		
		
	


	













come tutte


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dipende...


 
da cosa????io non ricevo mp...nn ho 1 altro nick...me lo volevo creare ma nn so manco come si fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	













LASCIATEME FUORI!!!!

e poi io so che lei e lui nn immaginano nemmeno che io sappia...ops....forse qst nn lo dovevo dire...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, ma io sono vera!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah quindi è vero!!!!
Bruja è rifatta!!!!!
Me l'avevao detto in pvt....eh ma non chiedetemi chi è stato.... perchè potrei dirvelo!


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah quindi è vero!!!!
> Bruja è rifatta!!!!!
> Me l'avevao detto in pvt....eh ma non chiedetemi chi è stato.... perchè potrei dirvelo!


Troppo facile...te l'ha detto quel bastardone di canide!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

MA CHE CAZZO VOLETE DAL MIO THREAD????!!!!

ANDATE TUTTI FUORIIII!!!!!!​


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO VOLETE DAL MIO THREAD????!!!!​
> 
> 
> ANDATE TUTTI FUORIIII!!!!!!​


vuoi insegnarci tu come e dove dobbiamo postare?


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è arrivata coda di paglia


 
non sai neanche chi sono..coda di paglia per cosa???
Abbi il coraggio di spiegare cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuoi insegnarci tu come e dove dobbiamo postare?


Ti giuro nun gliela fo piu'....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io e Molti ci stavamo gia' piegando dalle risate alle prime tre battute... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Abbiate pieta' di una povera malata 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























PS: E ora chiedimi scusa che poi te lo rinfaccio fra qualche post


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO VOLETE DAL MIO THREAD????!!!!​
> 
> 
> ANDATE TUTTI FUORIIII!!!!!!​


 
senti fenomeno...io scrivo dove voglio!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MA CHE CAZZO VOLETE DAL MIO THREAD????!!!!
> 
> ANDATE TUTTI FUORIIII!!!!!!​


Da subito  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... grazie per l'ospitalita'.


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da subito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le lasci così campo libero??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che pappa molle...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senti fenomeno...io scrivo dove voglio!


Eh no... guarda che anche lei sa della cenache facesti con illo  *4 *anni fa in cui ordinasti ben due porzioni di dolce... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E ti conviene stare attenta perche' potrei scrivere molto di piu'!


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Le lasci così campo libero???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Dere ... ma che me ne fotte a me, manco mi diverto.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro nun gliela fo piu'....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non ti chiedero' mai scusa, io sono fatta cosi e tu non cambi la mia natura 

	
	
		
		
	


	






incriccati la milza


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no... guarda che anche lei sa della cenache facesti con illo *4 *anni fa in cui ordinasti ben due porzioni di dolce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei la solita bugiarda, era un primo e una pizza, me lo scrisse MM. vuoi leggere?


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no... guarda che anche lei sa della cenache facesti con illo *4 *anni fa in cui ordinasti ben due porzioni di dolce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Senti a quella cena sai benissimo che ho partecipato solo perchè voleva parlarmi di TE...e di come lo hai trattato quella volta che voleva venire con te a Londra e tu gli hai risposto..NO a Londra non ci vieni vado da sola a fare shopping tutto il giorno ci manca solo che mi porto dietro una palla al piede come te.....

e poi non ho nulla da nascondere...IO....non mi fai paura


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sei la solita bugiarda, era un primo e una pizza, me lo scrisse MM. vuoi leggere?


Che cazzo hai scritto nella firma


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cazzo hai scritto nella firma


Du palle sti aforismi


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

ragazze che noia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













fate qualcosa....voglio cambiar vita...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ragazze che noia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma perche'? Sei seria o cazzeggi?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Du palle sti aforismi


Sei la solita volevi copiare la mia firma... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vergognati!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Con questi post avete dimostrato davvero tanto squallore.

Che tristezza.

E tutto per un secondo ed un'insalata.


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2008)

Uh.


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma perche'? Sei seria o cazzeggi?


 
Perchè ho la sensazione che non si smuova nulla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .....MMMM......insomma...sai quei periodi in cui vorresti una bella rivoluzione....tipo cambiare casa, stato..lavoro o...trovare un uomo


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Con questi post avete dimostrato davvero tanto squallore.
> 
> Che tristezza.
> 
> E tutto per un secondo ed un'insalata.


ciccia...noi non siamo mai squallide...nemmeno in certe situazioni...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Perchè ho la sensazione che non si smuova nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bha... quel periodo dura poco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dere rivoluziona allora... poi stai sempre in giro possibile che non ci sia nessuno che ti aggrada?

Insomma non fai una vita da dire pallosa...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ciccia...noi non siamo mai squallide...nemmeno in certe situazioni...


Dere, era una parodia....


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha... quel periodo dura poco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, era una parodia....


 
senti tu piantala... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














bellezza...stavo scherzando


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senti tu piantala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei la solita volevi copiare la mia firma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente credevo che la tua avesse un significato in lingua ,,boh che ne so...



*x DERE* : vuoi venire a fare l'imbianchina da me?

sto diventando scema, h oscelto un  colore che mi darei mazzate sulla testa tanto che è rognoso da stendere.

cazzate a parte, potresti...dovresti..frequentare posti affolati con cose affollate e interessanti da fare...con persone interessanti che le fanno.


*x Giusy*: parodia colta


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> veramente credevo che la tua avesse un significato in lingua ,,boh che ne so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Azzz.....
Non è proprio una cosa facile facile....


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> veramente credevo che la tua avesse un significato in lingua ,,boh che ne so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tipo viaggiare per lavoro, andare a mostre, a teatro...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bha... quel periodo dura poco...
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tipo viaggiare per lavoro, andare a mostre, a teatro...


Tu la puoi anche smettere di prendermi per i fondelli...che io non ho detto niente di quella lettera che mi avevi fatto avere di MM dove sputtanava Lettrice che aveva soffiato l'amante a Miciolidia....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu la puoi anche smettere di prendermi per i fondelli...che io non ho detto niente di quella lettera che mi avevi fatto avere di MM dove sputtanava Lettrice che aveva soffiato l'amante a Miciolidia....


Ed io che non avevo capito niente....

Sono proprio distratta.


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu la puoi anche smettere di prendermi per i fondelli...che io non ho detto niente di quella lettera che mi avevi fatto avere di MM dove sputtanava Lettrice che aveva soffiato l'amante a Miciolidia....


 
guarda che non hai capito niente...l'amante era lui!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tu la puoi anche smettere di prendermi per i fondelli...che io non ho detto niente di quella lettera che mi avevi fatto avere di MM dove sputtanava Lettrice che aveva soffiato l'amante a Miciolidia....


Ho sofferto tanto, e  mi hanno anche deriso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quella stronza, si è portata via il mio uomo..a me capisci! che gli cucinavo sempre pasta e fagioli, cotiche e trippa....e fritture tutti i giorni...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> guarda che non hai capito niente...l'amante era lui!!!


sei tu che sei precisina


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Feddy*

Mi meraviglio di te..... pazienza le comari, ma tu, potevi risparmiarti queste soffiate da sacrestano in pensione... inguaiare una povera ragazza che si è fidata...ahhh che gente!!.... tutti scomunicati e scostumati.... speriamo che non vi legga la Badessa, già vi stava preparando una QUARESIMA da Alto Medio Evo...!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

nessuno viene a darmi una mano invece di stare a sputtanare?
aiutoooooooooooooooooo.



Dere, vieni ti faccio conoscere il coinquilino


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi meraviglio di te..... pazienza le comari, ma tu, potevi risparmiarti queste soffiate da sacrestano in pensione... inguaiare una povera ragazza che si è fidata...ahhh che gente!!.... tutti scomunicati e scostumati.... speriamo che non vi legga la Badessa, già vi stava preparando una QUARESIMA da Alto Medio Evo...!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda Bru, è meglio che la Badessa non si affacci perchè di cose da raccontare su di lei ne ho tante!

Chiedile dov'era e cosa è successo ieri .


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Guarda Bru, è meglio che la Badessa non si affacci perchè di cose da raccontare su di lei ne ho tante!
> 
> Chiedile dov'era e cosa è successo ieri .


appunto..quella porcola..non mi fare parlare valà...se le mura potessero parlare.....


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto..quella porcola..non mi fare parlare valà...se le mura potessero parlare.....


 
No pietà.... il coinquilino no.... mi pare che ognuno ha già la propria dose di rogne... adesso dobbiamo sorbircele anche in trasferta??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Lasciate perdere la Badessa, quella è peggio della diossina se comincia a farvi le pulci!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> No pietà.... il coinquilino no.... mi pare che ognuno ha già la propria dose di rogne... adesso dobbiamo sorbircele anche in trasferta???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



ma a dere potrebbe piacerle..si sa mai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che una amica mi fa la grazia


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Chi è questo coinquilino?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi meraviglio di te..... pazienza le comari, ma tu, potevi risparmiarti queste soffiate da sacrestano in pensione... inguaiare una povera ragazza che si è fidata...ahhh che gente!!.... tutti scomunicati e scostumati.... speriamo che non vi legga la Badessa, già vi stava preparando una QUARESIMA da Alto Medio Evo...!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soffiate!?!??! IO!?!?!? Ma dove? ma cosa ti stai inventando!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sempre la solita tu eh?!? Godi a metterci uno contro l'altra che si mette con quell'altro che stava con l'altra....eh?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ehhhhh...bella! A me mica la puoi raccontare....ciò le prove io...e se guardi nel tuo telefonino anche tu!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Chi è questo coinquilino?


ex marito.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Chi è questo coinquilino?


Ecco, mò fatti avanti pure con quello...tanto lo so che quando stavamo sulla rotonda sul mare col nostro disco che suonava...tu guardavi quel pescatore col tattuaggio sull'avambraccio a forma di sirena!!!

Ma tanto che te credi? Io baciavo te ma intanto messaggiavo a Lettrice per girarle l'sms di miciolidia...che il suo coinquilino poi è anche senza capelli! TIE'!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ex marito.


O maronn....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco, mò fatti avanti pure con quello...tanto lo so che quando stavamo sulla rotonda sul mare col nostro disco che suonava...tu guardavi quel pescatore col tattuaggio sull'avambraccio a forma di sirena!!!
> 
> Ma tanto che te credi? Io baciavo te ma intanto messaggiavo a Lettrice per girarle l'sms di miciolidia...che il suo coinquilino poi è anche senza capelli! TIE'!


non è vero, li tiene.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio*

Senti non per scoraggiarti ma più che la grazia di un'amica mi sa che serve un vero e proprio miracolo!!!!  Senti, se vuoi lo portiamo alle piscine, a Lourdes e lo buttiamo dentro... qualcosa gli farà..... fosse anche una polmonite!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> O maronn....


 


guarda che è un bel campione


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti non per scoraggiarti ma più che la grazia di un'amica mi sa che serve un vero e proprio miracolo!!!! Senti, se vuoi lo portiamo alle piscine, a Lourdes e lo buttiamo dentro... qualcosa gli farà..... fosse anche una polmonite!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No...la polmonite no*...prima* gli trovate la fidanzata*, poi..*la polmonite....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco, mò fatti avanti pure con quello...tanto lo so che quando stavamo sulla rotonda sul mare col nostro disco che suonava...tu guardavi quel pescatore col tattuaggio sull'avambraccio a forma di sirena!!!
> 
> Ma tanto che te credi? Io baciavo te ma intanto messaggiavo a Lettrice per girarle l'sms di miciolidia...che il suo coinquilino poi è anche senza capelli! TIE'!


Ah.... E come hai potuto prendermi in giro così???!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Io sono una santa, sono gli uomini che mi usano e gettano così, senza sentimenti...
E tu sei uno di questi!
Allora sai che ti dico?
Che mentre tu andavi a comprarmi quel bellissimo mazzo di fiori io mandavo sms ad Air e ad Alex per metterli al corrente.... eh.... non mi far parlare!
Sparisci dalla mia vita!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah.... E come hai potuto prendermi in giro così???!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il coinquilino è ricco di sentimenti...senti a me...

e anche di capelli


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*acci....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> il coinquilino è ricco di sentimenti...senti a me...
> 
> e anche di capelli


Quante qualità.... un vero affarone!!! 
Bruja

p.s. io parlo di polmonite fulminante... su non essere così poco cristiana.... un paio di giorni....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ce ti costa.. anzi risparmi le spese legali??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(oggi sono perfida....:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Confessate che io e capeddu abbiamo avuto un'idea geniale...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque un consiglio femmine... scivolate nelle relazioni con leggerezza... non partite col piede "e' un coglione"... mai si sa nella vita... 

Oppure e' sfiga mia che ne incontro troppi interessanti?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allargarmi?... sei tu che vai in giro spedendo la mia foto a tutti i nick!!!
> 
> Ma come ti permetti... vedi di non allargarti tu... altrimenti ti sputtano in pubblico!


...perfetta è la foto...
...perchè perfetto è il soggetto...
...sei uno schianto...
mr.perfect


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah.... E come hai potuto prendermi in giro così???!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Giusy...ehmmmm...io non ho il cellulare...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...perfetta è la foto...
> ...perchè perfetto è il soggetto...
> ...sei uno schianto...
> mr.perfect


Saggezza leggo in te...
Piacere mi fa...
Uomo di lunghe doti tu sei...


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Giusy...ehmmmm...io non ho il cellulare...
> Air


Tanto l'ho capito che lo dice per vantarsi e per farmi ingelosire...ma piuttosto che strisciare di nuovo ai suoi piedi come ho fatto dopo che l'avevo scoperto col suo amico (si quello, quello, altro che imbranato lui!:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , striscio ai piedi di chiunque altra!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A nessuna serve uno zerbino!??!?!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Giusy...ehmmmm...io non ho il cellulare...
> Air


Giusy Air e' un gran figliuolo... c'ha pure la casa se non erro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... perche diamine non gli hai ancora dato il cellulare? Femmina svegliati!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Confessate che io e capeddu abbiamo avuto un'idea geniale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O maronna!!! E mò fa pure l'indiana questa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Parla...ORA!! O taci per sempre!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Saggezza leggo in te...
> Piacere mi fa...
> Uomo di *lunghe* doti tu sei...


...ma proprio lunghe, eh...quando ci vedremo in aeroporto (ci vedremo, vero?), tieniti a 33 cm. di distanza quando mi starai di fronte, ok?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> O maronna!!! E mò fa pure l'indiana questa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E va bene se proprio devo:

FEDDY IO TI AMO... MA DEVI SAPERE CHE TEMPO FA ERO UN UOMO!!!

EBBENE SI ERO UN LETTORE... MA SOLO DOPO POCHI MESI NEL FORUM MI INNAMORAI DI TE E ANDAI A CASABLANCA... ED ORA ECCOMI RINATA LETTRICE!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tanto l'ho capito che lo dice per vantarsi e per farmi ingelosire...ma piuttosto che strisciare di nuovo ai suoi piedi come ho fatto dopo che l'avevo scoperto col suo amico (si quello, quello, altro che imbranato lui!:blob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su non umiliarti così, coraggio..... ah, Feddy io non saprei se farti offerte, gli zerbini li metto in lavatrice....
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma proprio lunghe, eh...quando ci vedremo in aeroporto (ci vedremo, vero?), tieniti a 33 cm. di distanza quando mi starai di fronte, ok?
> Air

















Porto il righello o dici che una bella riga T e' piu' sicura?


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giusy Air e' un gran figliuolo... c'ha pure la casa se non erro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dispongo di un monolocale su due piani ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   più posto auto (di proprietà) a 900 metri ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ) da casa...e la moretta non mi ha ancora lasciato il suo numero...azz...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...Giusy...ehmmmm...io non ho il cellulare...
> Air


Come?????
Allora a chi ho mandato tutti quegli sms "piccanti"???

Chi ha fatto l'infame????

Sarà qualche finto utente....


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E va bene se proprio devo:
> 
> FEDDY IO TI AMO... MA DEVI SAPERE CHE TEMPO FA ERO UN UOMO!!!
> 
> EBBENE SI ERO UN LETTORE... MA SOLO DOPO POCHI MESI NEL FORUM MI INNAMORAI DI TE E ANDAI A CASABLANCA... ED ORA ECCOMI RINATA LETTRICE!!!


 
Ma APU cosa dice??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tanto l'ho capito che lo dice per vantarsi e per farmi ingelosire...ma piuttosto che strisciare di nuovo ai suoi piedi come ho fatto dopo che l'avevo scoperto col suo amico (si quello, quello, altro che imbranato lui!:blob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tesoro caro, mi dispiace ma ora ho un altro.
E te lo dico così, per non farti soffrire.
Tanto qualche utente malvagio te l'avrebbe detto comunque.

Ti voglio bene.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma APU cosa dice???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















Non se n'e' accorto...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Dispongo di un monolocale su due piani (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che questo è il tuo annuncio su Cuori Solitari con appendice garantita dal marchio di qualità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nessuno viene a darmi una mano invece di stare a sputtanare?
> aiutoooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> 
> ...


 
oohhh signur......avevo detto UOMO!E' un UOMO?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma proprio lunghe, eh...quando ci vedremo in aeroporto (ci vedremo, vero?), tieniti a 33 cm. di distanza quando mi starai di fronte, ok?
> Air


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porto il righello o dici che una bella riga T e' piu' sicura?


...mio prozio Buonanima mi ha insegnato ad usare i criteri di misura manuali ma efficienti, perchè si fidava poco della tecnologia: ti misuri la larghezza della mano e poi misuri il mio coso...

















































...certo che mi manca qualche rotella...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E va bene se proprio devo:
> 
> FEDDY IO TI AMO... MA DEVI SAPERE CHE TEMPO FA ERO UN UOMO!!!
> 
> EBBENE SI ERO UN LETTORE... MA SOLO DOPO POCHI MESI NEL FORUM MI INNAMORAI DI TE E ANDAI A CASABLANCA... ED ORA ECCOMI RINATA LETTRICE!!!





























Me l'avevano detto....


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma a dere potrebbe piacerle..si sa mai....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oohhhh di certo!













   Amica bella che sei tu eh!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E va bene se proprio devo:
> 
> FEDDY IO TI AMO... MA DEVI SAPERE CHE TEMPO FA ERO UN UOMO!!!
> 
> EBBENE SI ERO UN LETTORE... MA SOLO DOPO POCHI MESI NEL FORUM MI INNAMORAI DI TE E ANDAI A CASABLANCA... ED ORA ECCOMI RINATA LETTRICE!!!


 
Ma...allora....eri TU!!!






Ecco perchè tante mazzolate!! Lottavi con te stessa per tenermi lontano, perchè non scoprissi quanto fossi "dura" dentro (o sotto?)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tesssorooooooo, non guardiamo al passato ma al futuro: il mio ES femminino con il tuo EGO mascolino...miiii...che coppia!!!!!






Giusy, lei sarà il mio lui...o lui sarà la mia lei...vabbeh, in ogni caso....addieu!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E va bene se proprio devo:
> 
> FEDDY IO TI AMO... MA DEVI SAPERE CHE TEMPO FA ERO UN UOMO!!!
> 
> EBBENE SI ERO UN LETTORE... MA SOLO DOPO POCHI MESI NEL FORUM MI INNAMORAI DI TE E ANDAI A CASABLANCA... ED ORA ECCOMI RINATA LETTRICE!!!


 













  ...Letty, io in aeroporto non verrò...sai, mi ero dimenticato di un importante impegno...
Air


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Confessate che io e capeddu abbiamo avuto un'idea geniale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh lo so..sto facendo autocritica


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mio prozio Buonanima mi ha insegnato ad usare i criteri di misura manuali ma efficienti, perchè si fidava poco della tecnologia: ti misuri la larghezza della mano e poi misuri il mio coso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo immaginavamo che eri un tipo che andava a spanne!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma...allora....eri TU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, non puoi lasciarmi per lui...ehm... per lei....
Cosa ha lei... o meglio lui... che io non ho....????
Vabè và... ho capito! 

Air caro... troverai una vera donna all'aeroporto!!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, non puoi lasciarmi per lui...ehm... per lei....
> Cosa ha lei... o meglio lui... che io non ho....????
> Vabè và... ho capito!
> 
> Air caro... troverai una vera donna all'aeroporto!!!!


...spero solo che, durante la permanenza in aeroporto, tra un caffé e l'altro non tiri fuori la mazza (da baseball...cos'avevate capito?!) e mi chieda di giocare con "lei"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

*...*

Sono allibita ...io non mi ero accorta di nulla ...ma se vi dico cosa ho saputo in privato ...vi scombino il vostro "tranquillo" menage...le cose non stanno come credete e lei (intendetemi bene!) non è lei, ma è lei.
Ma non fatemi dire di più che sono discreta ...ma se mi contattate in privato...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...spero solo che, durante la permanenza in aeroporto, tra un caffé e l'altro non tiri fuori la mazza (da baseball...cos'avevate capito?!) e mi chieda di giocare con "lei"...


Nessuna mazza, solo tante carezze....


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nessuna mazza, solo tante carezze....


 
...cerca di farti trovare anche tu, in aeroporto, dai moretta!
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...cerca di farti trovare anche tu, in aeroporto, dai moretta!
> Air


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
C'è la scuola.... I can't.....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono allibita ...io non mi ero accorta di nulla ...ma se vi dico cosa ho saputo in privato ...vi scombino il vostro "tranquillo" menage...le cose non stanno come credete e lei (intendetemi bene!) non è lei, ma è lei.
> Ma non fatemi dire di più che sono discreta ...ma se mi contattate in privato...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


Va beh.... se poi aizziamo le confidenze in privato poi non lamentatevi se salta fuori che abbiamo un club privé...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Ma Feddy, Air e m.m. che compiti avrebbero eventualmente nella gestione della faccenda????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh.... se poi aizziamo le confidenze in privato poi non lamentatevi se salta fuori che abbiamo un club privé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Responsabile della selezione delle fanciulle.
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh.... se poi aizziamo le confidenze in privato poi non lamentatevi se salta fuori che abbiamo un club privé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compiti "sporchi", Brù....


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tanto l'ho capito che lo dice per vantarsi e per farmi ingelosire...*ma piuttosto che strisciare di nuovo ai suoi piedi come ho fatto dopo che l'avevo scoperto col suo amico* (si quello, quello, altro che imbranato lui!:blob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MA,MA COME HAI POTUTO????e tutte le promesse fatte a me???e tutte le volte che mi hai detto che Giusy era in realtà tuo cugino Giuseppe...ahhhhhh era lei allora...
non so come mi potrò mai riprendere da qst delusione!!!!
 e poi Persa dice che me li scelgo tutti io....!!!!vallo a pensare che covavo 2 crotali in seno


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quante qualità.... un vero affarone!!!
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono allibita ...io non mi ero accorta di nulla ...ma se vi dico cosa ho saputo in privato ...vi scombino il vostro "tranquillo" menage...le cose non stanno come credete e lei (intendetemi bene!) non è lei, ma è lei.
> Ma non fatemi dire di più che sono discreta ...ma se mi contattate in privato...


a me lo puoi dire, spara!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a me lo puoi dire, spara!


Pissipissibaubau ...ti scrivo in privato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















P.S. Che vi credete in privato le dico solo le previsioni del tempo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*

*Forse riempirsi la vita di tresche può far abbastanza rumore per riempire *

*il vuoto e il silenzio del deserto che si ha dentro...o all'inverso coprire il rumore dell'inferno dell'animo 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*

si, lo so, la mia firma è irriverente 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  dopo aver postato la tua frase 

	
	
		
		
	


	









eppero' mi fa troppo ridere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si, lo so, la mia firma è irriverente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tua firma è ...più sintetica


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2008)

Notte Persa, notte Pimpe e Pimpi.

fate danno se potete.

un bacio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte Persa, notte Pimpe e Pimpi.
> 
> fate danno se potete.
> 
> un bacio.


Notte (poi mi dici che prodotti e dove in via Porpora)...in privato eh ...


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte Persa, notte Pimpe e Pimpi.
> 
> fate danno se potete.
> 
> un bacio.


 
notte miciattola


----------



## dererumnatura (6 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notte (poi mi dici che prodotti e dove in via Porpora)...in privato eh ...


notte a tutti e tutte !!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte Persa, notte Pimpe e Pimpi.
> 
> fate danno se potete.
> 
> un bacio.


Quelli...sempre!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Ma che schifo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ed io che mi fidavo di quella iena...anzi, di quel ieno! Visto che ti piace farti tagliare, ti taglio la coda e mi ci faccio un piumino per spolverare!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che schifo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vedi che sei il solito bastardo!

No oggi non posso  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Mi fa ancora male la milza da ieri


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi che sei il solito bastardo!
> 
> No oggi non posso
> 
> ...


rassegnati allora...oggi sarà peggio!


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> > lo vuoi tu per caso? è pure imbianchino
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> rassegnati allora...oggi sarà peggio!


Fai il bravo sai..... quella storia dei piumini mi lascia un po' perplessa.... sicuro che siano per spolverare?  Sai vero come chiamavano Rodolfo Valentino??? Piumino da cipria........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fai il bravo sai..... quella storia dei piumini mi lascia un po' perplessa.... sicuro che siano per spolverare? *Sai vero come chiamavano Rodolfo Valentino??? Piumino da cipria.....*......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dai!!!! Lo sceicco bianco...ghei????


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fai il bravo sai..... quella storia dei piumini mi lascia un po' perplessa.... sicuro che siano per spolverare?  Sai vero come chiamavano Rodolfo Valentino??? Piumino da cipria...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MA LO SAI CONTRO CHI TI STAI METTENDO? NOI SIAMO LA SARDISH CONNECTION... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





VERGOGNATI!


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MA LO SAI CONTRO CHI TI STAI METTENDO? NOI SIAMO LA SARDISH CONNECTION...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sa a cosa va incontro...mo' chiamo un mamuthone...appena la vede la prende al lazo!


----------



## Bruja (7 Febbraio 2008)

*Vabbeh!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> MA LO SAI CONTRO CHI TI STAI METTENDO? NOI SIAMO LA SARDISH CONNECTION...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io mi vergogno fin quando volete ma se vileggete i giornali dell'epoca vogliamo vedere se ho torto???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. dopo circoli, club e clan mi mancavano solo le "connection".... ma di preciso cosa fareste come sardish???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   abigeato, sequestro di pecore, furto di caciotte???


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi vergogno fin quando volete ma se vileggete i giornali dell'epoca vogliamo vedere se ho torto???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma noi modestamente ci occupiamo di gatti sugli alberi... nel senso che o paghi o te lo sparo... sequestriamo cagnolini piccola taglia inzomma che ci stanno nel bauletto dello scooter...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi vergogno fin quando volete ma se vileggete i giornali dell'epoca vogliamo vedere se ho torto???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma noi modestamente ci occupiamo di gatti sugli alberi... nel senso che o paghi o te lo sparo... sequestriamo cagnolini piccola taglia inzomma che ci stanno nel bauletto dello scooter...


E io che avevo pensato che foste dediti all'incastolamento di pesce affumicato!


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E io che avevo pensato che foste dediti all'incastolamento di pesce affumicato!


No ma possiamo sprammare i pesci per i pescatori... se non pagano... se pagano anche perche' siamo burloni...


----------



## Nobody (7 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi vergogno fin quando volete ma se vileggete i giornali dell'epoca vogliamo vedere se ho torto???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te l'ho scritto su...prendiamo al lazo le janas e le bruje


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Febbraio 2008)

Certo che come mi fate ridere voi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















MM, la tua firma.... spettacolare!!!

Frate Guglielmo è indimenticabile!


----------



## Nobody (8 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *Certo che come mi fate ridere voi*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbiamo raggiunto lo scopo allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Frate Guglielmo è molto più simpatico ed acuto di Sherlock Holmes...


----------

